

Google bets $20,000 you can't hack Chrome - hansonmb
http://motherboard.tv/2011/2/4/google-offering-20-000-to-anyone-who-can-hack-chrome--2

======
random_error
Kudos to Google for this. It's the exact opposite approach to security than
that used with Explorer. Instead of closed code and trying to hide flaws, they
open the code and offer rewards to those who find them. In the long run, this
will lead to better and more secure code.

